# Summer Synod & GA Season is Upon Us...



## N. Eshelman (Apr 30, 2015)

Brothers, 

I would be interested in knowing when your Synod or General Assembly meets. What big issues are before you this year? 

The RPCNA will be meeting at Bonclarken, along with the ARP, June 8-12th. Many updates will be online. 

So when and where is your synod or GA? 
Will it be live cast online? 
What big issues are before you?


----------



## Romans922 (Apr 30, 2015)

Denomination: PCA

Place/Time: June 8-12, Chatanooga, TN. 

Live Casted: Usually

Issues: Whether we should remove the recreations clause from the Westminster Standards or not.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 30, 2015)

The 2015 annual Presbytery meeting of the Presbyterian Reformed Church is scheduled to commence at Abe Martin Lodge in Brown County State Park near Nashville, IN, on Tuesday, June 9 at 7:30 pm with a devotional service. The business part of the meeting will open Wednesday, June 10 at 9:00 am and run to Friday, June 12.

A commemoration of the fiftieth anniversary of the founding of the Presbyterian Reformed Church is to be held, D.V., the week of Presbytery. The commemoration will begin with a lecture Wednesday evening as the Rev. Mr Michael Ives is to speak on “ Commemorating with a Proper Frame of Heart”. On Friday evening, Mr. Brian Myers is to speak on “The Formation and Early Years of the PRC”. On Saturday evening the Rev. Mr. D.Douglas Gebbie is to speak on “The Theological Distinctives of the Presbyterian Reformed Church” to be followed by a Psalm Sing. (These evening lectures are not intended to take the place of family worship.) Lord’s Day worship services are scheduled for 10:00 A.M. and 3:00 P.M.

To my knowledge, there are no provisions/plans for live casting.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 30, 2015)

The Canadian Reformed Churches have a Synod every three years. Our next one is scheduled for May of 2016. 

However, I am in the process of transitioning to the Free Reformed Churches of Australia. I'm waiting for my visa to be approved. They have a Synod scheduled for this coming June. I don't think it will live streamed or anything like that. Two of their big items: establishing their own seminary and their relationship with the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands (Liberated).


----------



## Wayne (Apr 30, 2015)

Bryan:

Will those papers/addresses be made available in print or digital (PDF) form?


----------



## Dearly Bought (Apr 30, 2015)

Wayne said:


> Bryan:
> 
> Will those papers/addresses be made available in print or digital (PDF) form?



I don't know if they will perhaps later be posted at the PRC website, but I bet I could get my hands on something afterwards.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 30, 2015)

The General Assembly of the Free Church of Scotland (Continuing) will be May 18-21. The only major issue that I know of being discussed is the question of permissible avenues for training men for the ministry, particularly men in the congregations in the United States.


----------



## MW (Apr 30, 2015)

Guido's Brother said:


> However, I am in the process of transitioning to the Free Reformed Churches of Australia. I'm waiting for my visa to be approved.



In the hope that this eventuates, welcome to our great southern land!


----------



## yeutter (May 1, 2015)

MW said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > However, I am in the process of transitioning to the Free Reformed Churches of Australia. I'm waiting for my visa to be approved.
> ...


In this case the far southern land of Tasmania


----------



## Alan D. Strange (May 2, 2015)

OPC GA, 3-9 June, Dordt College, Iowa.

We do not live cast at this point, though there is a daily comprehensive summary posted on Orthodox Presbyterian Church. 

The first reading of the hymnal portion of the Psalter-Hymnal that we are seeking jointly to publish with the URCNA will be presented. There will be initial reports from two committees dealing with matters in the Presbytery of the Northwest, including the issue of the republication of the Covenant of Works in the Mosaic Covenant. There will also be a serious judicial case on appeal. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## yeutter (May 2, 2015)

I note that the Synod of the Protestant Reformed Churches will meet from 8 - 12 June


----------

